# Is it possible to become a TL if you start as a regular TM?



## OGP Girl (Jul 2, 2020)

Ok, so basically I would like the possibility of becoming a TL if Target does decide to hire me.

How possible is that?

I asked about opportunities for growth in both my interviews and they said there were lots of opportunities for growth.

How true is this?


----------



## MrT (Jul 2, 2020)

Id say most to start out as tm but its starting to be more of a mix of outside hires and tms.  Theyll first put you on the so called tl bench and theyll work you to death and do tl-ish task for tm money.  Took me a long time to actually get a position, really depends on the stores needs


----------



## OGP Girl (Jul 2, 2020)

MrT said:


> Id say most to start out as tm but its starting to be more of a mix of outside hires and tms.  Theyll first put you on the so called tl bench and theyll work you to death and do tl-ish task for tm money.  Took me a long time to actually get a position, really depends on the stores needs


Ok, so basically like Walmart (except they are eliminating the position I would get so I’m not bothering with that tbh).


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 2, 2020)

Yup. Just like Walmart.


----------



## OGP Girl (Jul 2, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Yup. Just like Walmart.


Except red.


----------



## NKG (Jul 2, 2020)

If you go into your interview with a higher scope of thinking, you would get hired on the spot. They wait to see how you did for 90 days and if they felt you were ready for the TL interview then they would put you through the process. If you're already thinking you are TL material then interview for a leader position instead. The company has been trying to hire outside for several positions to help bring in different leadership styles.


----------



## OGP Girl (Jul 2, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> If you go into your interview with a higher scope of thinking, you would get hired on the spot. They wait to see how you did for 90 days and if they felt you were ready for the TL interview then they would put you through the process. If you're already thinking you are TL material then interview for a leader position instead. The company has been trying to hire outside for several positions to help bring in different leadership styles.


I don’t know that I am currently TL material but would like to develop those skills.

I have also already interviewed.


----------



## Dog (Jul 2, 2020)

OGP Girl said:


> I don’t know that I am currently TL material but would like to develop those skills.
> 
> I have also already interviewed.


It depends on what the needs are in your store!  we had a girl at my old store who got hired as a team member and was promoted to TL when we had an opening after like 3 months ^^


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 2, 2020)

That “there’s lots of opportunities for growth” line is pretty much kool-aid infused BS. The fact that there are lots of opportunities for growth doesn’t mean that those opportunities are spread around equally. ASANTS, but sometimes carrots are dangled and TMs end up doing TL level work for TM pay as they sit on the bench seemingly forever. However, it’s possible to be promoted to TL if your leaders decide they want to promote you and the planets align, which basically means a TL leaves and there is an opening that they need to fill quickly. Good luck!


----------



## OGP Girl (Jul 2, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> That “there’s lots of opportunities for growth” line is pretty much kool-aid infused BS. The fact that there are lots of opportunities for growth doesn’t mean that those opportunities are spread around equally. ASANTS, but sometimes carrots are dangled and TMs end up doing TL level work for TM pay as they sit on the bench seemingly forever. However, it’s possible to be promoted to TL if your leaders decide they want to promote you and the planets align, which basically means a TL leaves and there is an opening that they need to fill quickly. Good luck!


So basically the position I am in at my current job...


----------



## MrT (Jul 2, 2020)

OGP Girl said:


> So basically the position I am in at my current job...


Probably retail is retail


----------



## buliSBI (Jul 2, 2020)

You have to really know how your store is setup and what your getting into first.  But tell your management and immediately show your interest in advancing to the TL level.  Set up goals and document progression type stuff.  

I had 2 sets of store management that gave me the lesson plan to follow to be a TL.  But my last management team created a political environment that highly favored certain TMs and pushed out veteran TMs.  In my last years, there were a number of positions that were NOT POSTED to the store.  And the ones that were posted, only the promoted or hired TM was interviewed.


----------



## OGP Girl (Jul 2, 2020)

buliSBI said:


> You have to really know how your store is setup and what your getting into first.  But tell your management and immediately show your interest in advancing to the TL level.  Set up goals and document progression type stuff.
> 
> I had 2 sets of store management that gave me the lesson plan to follow to be a TL.  But my last management team created a political environment that highly favored certain TMs and pushed out veteran TMs.  In my last years, there were a number of positions that were NOT POSTED to the store.  And the ones that were posted, only the promoted or hired TM was interviewed.


I did express interest in my interviews about growth.


----------



## hookedonpretzels (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes, it is possible. My store is about 78% internals at the moment. However, it all really depends. Some ETL's/SD's are big on development and some aren't. Some could see potential in a certain tm and another could not. I would just be as good as you can possibly be in whatever work center you are hired in, ask for feedback, and when you feel like you are ready talk to upper management about moving up. There is "the bench" for potential team leads, but some SD's don't like to utilize that for various reasons.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jul 4, 2020)

You typically see way more internal TLs than ETLs


----------



## ClosingQueen (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm an internal. I expressed interest to my TLs, ETL and HR ETL. I got feedback from them about what I needed to work on to show I was ready to lead. Every time a person left I reminded them I was interested. Eventually the planet's aligned and I was promoted. 

Eight months later I was offered the Closing Lead position. I made sure my new SD understood that I was taking this new job with plans to develop to be an ETL. I'm now taking feedback from my SD and District "whatever the new term is" and hope to be an ETL in a year or so.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes TM can move up to TL if they demonstrate leadership abilities are are on the good side of management. Do your job well and get in good with your ETLs


----------



## Streetdate (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m an internal. TM for 7 years before I became a TL. Not all of it was I interested in or expressed a desire, but once I decided I wanted it, I put in the hard work. Interviewed, was passed over twice for internals with more management experience. Became a TL just before modernization, then the planets shifted, and I’ve been in role as a Closing TL for over a year now.

As others have said, it’s possible. You’re gonna have to work hard, prove you don’t need to be baby sat and just take care of things on your own, and yes, buddy up with the ETLs and SD.Store Politics is part of the process, even if it’s not ever the reason you’ll be turned down.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 18, 2020)

1. Business NEEDS is  the primary factor - the more desperate to fill an opening the easier it is to get in
2. POLITICS is the strongest decider - everyone wants their friends close - doesn’t matter if someone else could do a better job
3. Ability -  eh, fill the spot and we’ll tell you what we need

i never showed interest in being a team lead, turned down the offer twice Cause I wasn’t ready to work full time due to other commitments.
  I was already a “go-to” person for both ETL’s and TM’s - if something needed to be done - I was asked first, if someone didn’t know the answer, I was asked.
i was dependable and reliable - to show up, fill in, get it done, find the answer.  The third time position offered I accepted - I don’t recall interviewing,  Filled a need. what I knew and how much I produced never mattered.  Things change all the time so past experience doesn’t always matter.    More gets done if I keep 10 tm’s on track than do a lot of work myself while 10 tm’s Sit in the break room.


----------



## Dog (Jul 18, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> More gets done if I keep 10 tm’s on track than do a lot of work myself while 10 tm’s Sit in the break room.


THIS is exactly the thing that a lot of team members don’t understand about being a leader. You can tell me time and time again about how great you are because you pushed 10 uboats during your shift, or got 6 redcards, or helped a guest, but none of these show me that you are a person who is able to rally other people to get the job done.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Jul 23, 2020)

I worked hard and had a lot of retail experience so I managed to move up to a TL position in about 6 months. It would’ve been sooner if the guy holding one position had gotten promoted further, but that didn’t happen. I’m cool with what I did get.

OP, always ask for feedback, show you want to learn and work hard. That’s what’s worked for me.


----------

